# Custom Phone Holder



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in college working on a mechanical drafting degree and a 3D printing machine. For my 3D class I had to design a part that would help me in some way, driving around I was wondering what could I draw up on Solidworks. Just then I got a call and my dash said Unknown so I looked at my phone and it was my dad. Then it hit me to design something to hold my phone so I can still have to connector in it. I looked for places to put it then I remembered the lower cubby in front of the shift has two hole to put a mounting bracket. So here is what I came up with for my project. Im now just waiting for a grade and I have to sand it down some also. After my grade I will paint in black so it will match better.
here is a image of my 3D model i drew









This pic didnt turn out well do to the light in the machine but my part is on the left.









Here is the part almost finished I have to show the teacher before I can paint it









Here is in the car.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Manual would hit it... Looks great for the auto's tho!

Good work!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

I moved it farther forward so I could attempt to have a little space to push a button for a/c stuff. I believe its .5 of an inch from the buttons


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

looks nice, ive been looking into doing something like that for my iphone. if you could make a few extra id be willing to pay for one!


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Stupid work computers... Anyone using photobucket.. I will never be able to see your pictures... . that would work for the autos. But my phones sticks out to much in the little cubby and my shifter always hits it and its a really tight fit. So another  for me.


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

Cruz3r said:


> looks nice, ive been looking into doing something like that for my iphone. if you could make a few extra id be willing to pay for one!


Ill try and see what I can do. Its not very cheap to print the items, this item was in my tuition cost, but maybe I can talk the school into giving me a student price so charge me only for the material. They charge $5 for cubic in( I believe its $5) and then $15 for ever hour it runs. I dont remember the exact material it took to run the part ill find out next week when I go to class, but it took 4hrs 10min to build the part. Its made out of ABS M30 from a Fortus 400mc machine


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

The item you did looks really good. Now all you need to do is to spray it black or grey so that it will match the interior....


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

Jedcoyxiicut said:


> The item you did looks really good. Now all you need to do is to spray it black or grey so that it will match the interior....


Agreed! I just have to wait for the grade from class then I can paint it!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

ShawnsCruze said:


> Ill try and see what I can do. Its not very cheap to print the items, this item was in my tuition cost, but maybe I can talk the school into giving me a student price so charge me only for the material. They charge $5 for cubic in( I believe its $5) and then $15 for ever hour it runs. I dont remember the exact material it took to run the part ill find out next week when I go to class, but it took 4hrs 10min to build the part. Its made out of ABS M30 from a Fortus 400mc machine


ok, no big deal let me know.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

PATENT IT IMMEDIATELY!! If you could find a mould maker to design a tool for this you could make some money!


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Dragon's Den .. err Shark Tank .. depending on what side of the boarder your on. Go for the millions.


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

CHUV said:


> PATENT IT IMMEDIATELY!! If you could find a mould maker to design a tool for this you could make some money!


Agreed. And dont let the world know your cost bud lol I would go back and edit that part imo..
Just my .02c

Looks nice though I might be interested in a black one after seeing how yours comes out.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Hate to burst your bubble, but...

Dual Select Listing - ProClip Car Mounts for Mobile Phones, GPS, and Handheld Devices=


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

but the clip is different, i want something that will pop in place easily. plus one blocks the vent one is in the way of the passenger.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but...
> 
> Dual Select Listing - ProClip Car Mounts for Mobile Phones, GPS, and Handheld Devices=


Those suck compared to the one here! 

OP, I'd make another design with a longer arm and a slight angle to it so it sits in front of the lock/unlock buttons instead of the hvac controls. As long as the base is a tight fit it should have no problem going up that high.

Ps if you make millions off that idea I want some royalties 


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the great comments! unfortunatly it will be awhile for me to find out about get more made. House got hit by a tornado Friday about 930-10AM Chimney was lifted up and dropped through the roof and into the subfloor and broke floor joist.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy $! dude, hope everyone's ok.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Saw that on the news. That's nuts man. Hope all is well. Did the car text wrecked too?


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## tsales314 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey, I was just thinking this would be the perfect spot for a phone holder, then google led me here. This looks awesome. I know you're not in production yet, but I'd like to buy one as soon as you can get one made. Email me: tsales314 at gmail.com


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

tsales314 said:


> Hey, I was just thinking this would be the perfect spot for a phone holder, then google led me here. This looks awesome. I know you're not in production yet, but I'd like to buy one as soon as you can get one made. Email me: *********


You should have probably PM'd the original Poster instead of publicly listing your email. Perhaps it is a good idea to edit your post.
Welcome to the forum though! 

The OP's last activity is a few months ago and this thread is over a year old so chances are very low that you will get a response from ShawnsCruze.

I saw an infomercial on something similar and it works for all phones. I wish I could remember the name of it for you.


----------

